# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  اخذدیپلم مجدد(ازریاضی به تجربی)

## sokot

باسلام من فارغ التحصیل رشته ریاضی هستم واز نظر نظام وظیفه هم مشکلی ندارم (کارت معافیت دارم)می خواستم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم  باتوجه به بیشترشدن اهمیت نمره های نهایی متوسطه من میخوام ازدوم دبیرستان شروع به تحصیل کنم  آیا امکان چنین کاری وجود دارد؟

----------


## mohammadi

چرا میخواین اینکارو کنید؟؟؟
اگر میخواید کنکور تجربی بدید با همین دیپلم ریاضی هم میتونید.  :Y (647):

----------


## kourosh35

> باسلام من فارغ التحصیل رشته ریاضی هستم واز نظر نظام وظیفه هم مشکلی ندارم (کارت معافیت دارم)می خواستم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم  باتوجه به بیشترشدن اهمیت نمره های نهایی متوسطه من میخوام ازدوم دبیرستان شروع به تحصیل کنم  آیا امکان چنین کاری وجود دارد؟


اینجا را مشاهده کنید:
اخذ دیپلم مجدد(داشتن چند دیپلم).

----------

